# Back again and looking for help with levels :)



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

I was a member here a long time ago.  I had three losses, then was lucky enough to have my son in 2006, although he was 9 weeks early, he did very well and is a fine 8 year old boy now.  After him I had an ectopic and lost my one good tube, the other was always full of holes.


I have since then remarried, and now at the age of 48 my husband would love to try again.  As I have no patent tube I thought IVF would be my only option.  Today I received my AMH results, at 48, they are 4.0


I am having trouble finding a range to compare this to.  Can anyone help point me in the right direction?


Thanks  




And having just posted that, I have no clue how to change the profile pic and my footer, but I will work on it! lol


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Jane and welcome back to FF ,

I'm sorry to hear of your long and difficult journey 

I'm posting you a link to the Diagnosis boards, there's an index of sub boards at the top of the page, and if you scroll down you will find the general area.
Hopefully you will find the information regarding test results there:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Although you're obviously not a new member, I've also added a link to the area where you will find info on changing your avatar and signature (as you mentioned in your post). I hope that's helpful. 

What Every New Member Needs To Know (Frequently Asked Questions):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

One last link (to the IVF area) that I thought may be useful to you:
Treatment Support - IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Anj x


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Welcome back - it's great to "see" you again though I'm sorry for the reason that's brought you here. 

I have no idea about your question but just wanted to say hello  and how is that (not so) little man of yours?!

Chux xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
what scale did they use?

If it is pmol 4 is v low

if it is nmol 4 is ok

however, you are still likely to have a v high proportion of abnormal eggs. At 42 only 10 % are chromosomally normal so at 48 the chances of getting a normal one are v slim

I thjnk it depends on if you can get a clinic to treat you, can accept spending all the money on an ivf cycle with a less than 1% chance of success. Or if you go for de and a 50% chance of success.

Good luck with deciding


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, Hello Chux!  

DE is not an option for us, my husband only wants to try without donors.

I think I might try one cycle in the spirit of nothing to lose but the cash, although I'm not even sure about the cost of one cycle? 

You can see I'm ignorant of this side of things!  :/


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Mierran, I'm not certain, but I know they said it was the protocol used since 2013. I have a feeling it's pmol.  I saw the average for over 45s was 2.5, I thought well I'm low but a little higher than average.


----------

